# NTFS Rechte anzeigen lassen und verändern



## Bayano (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss in einem Programm was ich schreibe NTFS Rechte von Ordnern anzeigen lassen und auch verändern. Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie ich das machen soll, ich hab schon gegooglet, aber nichts gefunden. 
Weiss von euch jemand wie ich das machen kann. 
Gibt es vielleicht auch eine Komponente die ich einfügen kann?

MFG
Bayano


----------



## ingop (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Bayano ,

ich weiss ja nicht wie aufwendig Du das machen willst , aber ich hab für solche dinge "CACLS" (Reskitprogramm) in Verbindung mit VBScript benutzt .Ansonsonsten gibts in VB.Net noch das "System.Security.Permissions" (einfach mal Googeln) .
Vieleicht reicht das ja für deine Ansprüche .

Ingo


----------



## Bayano (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ingo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hab das Programm allerdings bis jetzt alles mit VB 6 gemacht. Gibt es dafür keine Funktion?
Das setzen mit CACLS hatte ich auch schon gefunden, allerdings ist das auslesen bzw anzeigen etwas schlecht damit.
Kann man das VB 6 Projekt ohne Probleme nach VB 2005 importieren?

Bayano


----------



## ingop (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Bayano ,

schau mal auf .

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/266461
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/218965/de

ansonsten das ganze noch über WMI (Win32_SecurityDescriptor)

cu

Ingo


----------



## Bayano (30. Oktober 2007)

Hat jemand vielleicht ein Beispiel wie man mit den System.Security.Permissions sich die Rechte auf eine Ordner anzeigen lassen kann? Und evtl. auch ein Beispiel wie man sie damit Setzen kann? Das würde es mir wesentlich leichter machen, denn ein konkretes Beispiel hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

Z.B.: Ein Bespiel wie ich mir die Rechte von c:\test anzeigen lassen kann und auch verändern.


----------

